# Wie heißt dieser Horror-Film?



## usopia (24. April 2011)

*Wie heißt dieser Horror-Film?*

Ich suche den Titel eines Horrorfilms, den ich vor ca. einem Jahr mal im TV gesehen habe. Der "Typ" mit dem Riesenmesser im angehängten Pic stellt zu Ende des Films der Hauptdarstellerin hinterher.
Bestimmt kann mir einer von den Spezialisten hier den Namen des Films nennen, dafür schonmal ein großes Danke im Voraus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Horror-Film?*

SilentHill , aber die scene auf dem Bild kenn ich gar nicht ... gibt es eine Uncut version ?

Kommt bald der 2. Teil raus


----------



## Scorpio78 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Horror-Film?*

Jo, Silent Hill.


----------



## seltsam (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Horror-Film?*



usopia schrieb:


> Ich suche den Titel eines Horrorfilms, den ich vor ca. einem Jahr mal im TV gesehen habe. Der "Typ" mit dem Riesenmesser im angehängten Pic stellt zu Ende des Films der Hauptdarstellerin hinterher.



 Eindeutig    Silent Hill


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Horror-Film?*

Jab Pyramid Head aus Silent Hill, wüsste aber nicht, dass der bei Silent Hill am Ende zu sehen war, dachte eher so mittendrin - kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## usopia (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Horror-Film?*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Jab Pyramid Head aus Silent Hill, wüsste aber nicht, dass der bei Silent Hill am Ende zu sehen war, dachte eher so mittendrin - kann mich aber auch irren.


...super, erstmal danke an alle. Kann natürlich sein, daß Pyramid Head eher in der Mitte des Films auftaucht, ist wie gesagt schon etwas her, daß ich den gesehen hab...


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Horror-Film?*

Ist ja kein Problem, wie gesagt drauf verlassen würde ich mich jetzt auch nicht - ist bei mir auch ne Weile her. Kleiner Tipp: Silent Hill 2 spielen, da kommt er auch vor


----------



## usopia (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Horror-Film?*

Irgendein Silent Hill habe ich auch mal gespielt, war glaube ich der erste Teil. Ich wußte auch noch, daß der Filmtitel recht bekannt ist und irgendwas mit PC bzw. Games zu tun hatte. Naja, Asche auf mein Haupt - ich werde langsam alt und vergesslich...


----------



## avio1982 (17. Juli 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> SilentHill , aber die scene auf dem Bild kenn ich gar nicht ... gibt es eine Uncut version ?
> 
> Kommt bald der 2. Teil raus



Wann soll der 2. Teil denn erscheinen?


----------



## usopia (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Horror-Film?*

laut Wikipedia haben die Dreharbeiten zu Teil 2 im März begonnen:
Silent Hill (Film)


----------

